# razor and shaving brush



## ranchonodinero (Dec 13, 2008)

I ordered some of Anthony's shaving head kits and brushes the other day (from www.thegoldennib.com) and turned a "prototype" set. First time I've turned a razor and shaving brush.  Anthony has a "how to" on his site.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful set! Cocobolo?


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautifully done.  I have got to try a set. I can not figure out what size/type knob I want.


----------



## Darley (Dec 14, 2008)

You done very well on this set, I did a while ago a brush too and I can tell you that no body as to use it or touch it love my budger shaving brush Anthony got th best, as for the razor I think we can't find double edger blade here any more so I use my normal razor:frown:


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments-the wood is a laminate used in the construction of gunstocks. The trade name is dymond wood.  It has a lot of resin in it and is water resistant.  Turns easily and takes a nice polish.  I posted some images of stoppers I made on another thread.  Now to find some soap and a shaving mug.


----------



## eazis1 (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Work.   Does anyone sell the brushs wholesale? Maybe group buy.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 14, 2008)

There are several on-line vendors selling them.  Not sure how much lower you could get them-there are probably lesser quality brushes out there.  I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of this particular brush-it was the least expensive one Anthony sells and it is very nice with a quality knot.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 14, 2008)

And, why don't you turn you own mug?


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 14, 2008)

That was done perfectly.  

Marvin


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 14, 2008)

great work. where did you get the razor part?

as for those asking about badger knots, the only place to get them wholesale is through china (where almost all of them are made i believe), which if you're doing it on a consistent basis is probably fine but it's a PITA to do it once.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Dec 15, 2008)

I got the razor mechanism from Anthony at the golden nib.  I did manage to locate some of the double edge heads, but alas, they were in the UK and shipping made it cost prohibitive.  I've got some soap coming and I've got several bowl blanks-what would be a good finish for something that will get damp and be around water.  I don't have any teak!


----------



## fernhills (Dec 15, 2008)

I think the only thing that would hold up with the water would be a hunk of acrylic or trustone. I have been doing the brushes and they are fun to make. I got to check out Anthony for the razor heads.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, that wood will get more than damp when you start creating lather in it. i'd just get me a mug from the kitchen and use that.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 15, 2008)

How about a small bowl blank of Dymond wood for making a "mug"?  Resin and dyed wood should be able to take the soap and water.

Marvin


----------

